# What about crafts



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any crafts they think will be beneficial in a SHTF situation? Or are there any you are considering?
(I'm saying crafts because we might have just considered them a fun hobby at one time, but now see a real purpose.)

I can crochet and quilt. I have some basic knitting and sewing skills. I want to learn to spin and weave...if I can become good enough at it (and can physically manage...arthritis is a big issue with my hands) I plan on stocking fibers.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I took a workshop that went from start to end on shearing sheep, going up in the mountains to get berries and other types of "dyes" to color the wool. Taking it from this stage, we got all the knots and burrs out and then spun it into balls of wool for clothing/blankets. Next step was using a loom to make a rug to take home. Very exciting! Learned a lot.

I also took a class on making mule ear rocking chairs. There is a lot to learn from this though.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I think the crafting skills will create some beneficial things and for me it will also help me keep my sanity.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

carpentry is a good craft. Moonshining ALWAYS is a good thing, having your own equipment is better still. Get it? Still?

Making home fashioned medicine is also a damn good skill to have like how to make poultices and treat things homeopathically. Also weaving, sewing, crochet, knitting- huge, especially if you own a spinning wheel or a loom. Cobbling and working leather is a good skill. Tanning will be a must have. Smoking meats, that's a craft all in its own like my cooking knowledge- EVERYBODY likes good food. Cheese making, that's a hell of a way to make some friends. Butchery- everybody would rather have a butcher. Blacksmithing- HUGE HUGE stuff, especially skilled ones.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Welding and I was a fair carpenter. As for crafting, I can't sew but will try to learn on my Dad's old machine. He made covers for all our freezers because we like to use them for tables. He could upolster anything. I learned to macrame a while back. I think i'm gonna brush up on that. Great post!

punch


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wood work. I have slowly over time been acquiring hand tools and working on the skill to use them. Power tools are cool but may not be usable depending on the situation.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Sewing will definitely be needed in a post-SHTF scenario. 

Leatherwork will also be of value - moccasins, holsters, sheaths, gloves, clothing, belts, etc.

Knitting would also be valuable - sweaters, afghans, blankets, winter hats and gloves, scarves, etc.

I do some decent work with leather goods - learned it when I used to be a YMCA summer camp counselor. I made myself a custom concealed carry gun belt for my last project.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I realize I am a guy and many would question my manliness on this one but I can crochete and have a sewing machine, 2 in fact and can use both pretty dang well especially considering I am a guy. One is heavy duty and suitable for sail repair, making dodgers for biminis, recovering seat cushions ect. I save all of my old clothes in case I need to make a quilt. I can make knives, do gun smithing as long as machinery aint required, service compound bows, make arrows, make and tie my own Jigs and Flies if I have the hooks required. Hardly the tip of the ice berg I know but its a start at least.

Since I do a little trapping and can tan my own hides I really should look into digging out my late fathers Leather working tools out of moms shed and see what else I can get myself into. It would be nice to make some nice knife sheaths, belts and Holsters.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I realize I am a guy and many would question my manliness on this one but I can crochete and have a sewing machine, 2 in fact and can use both pretty dang well especially considering I am a guy. One is heavy duty and suitable for sail repair, making dodgers for biminis, recovering seat cushions ect. I save all of my old clothes in case I need to make a quilt. I can make knives, do gun smithing as long as machinery aint required, service compound bows, make arrows, make and tie my own Jigs and Flies if I have the hooks required. Hardly the tip of the ice berg I know but its a start at least.
> 
> Since I do a little trapping and can tan my own hides I really should look into digging out my late fathers Leather working tools out of moms shed and see what else I can get myself into. It would be nice to make some nice knife sheaths, belts and Holsters.


Out of necessity I had to learn to sew as a kid. Up until this marriage I did my own sewing. Haven't had to do it now though for the past 25yrs but could most likely still do it.


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Good post! Makes me realize I should start up a couple new hobbies. Currently, the only valuable skills I have would be sewing (basic, quilting, crocheting), canning & food prep & storage, & some homeopathic remedies.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Because it hasnt been mentioned. Candle Making.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh dang I didnt even think of that one. I do that on a weekly basis it seems. I kind of cheat though since I buy the candle holders at the Dollar Store and just add more scented wax and candle wicks as they burn down and no longer hold a flame. Some wheres around here though I have a few candle molds I could use. Currently I use them to add to the ambience around the home...I just tell my buddies I am trying to get in touch with my femine side, lol.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

This is a great thread....
Sewing. Have 4 machines
Quilting
Canning
Cooking in house and open fire
knitting
Crocheting
Electrical wiring
Hunting
Medical knowledge
Basic carpentry 
When you live on a farm and hubby is gone 16 hrs. A day you learn to do a lot of things on your own. Everyone has skills you will just better at them if needed.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what I expected the responses to be, but this has been great! I never thought of my ability to cook and preserve food as a craft before, but you are right, it fits. There are a lot of things listed here that I'm excited to try and learn. 

As for you, Lunatic....real men crochet and sew!! Don't let anyone tell you any different!


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a crafter as well...I've taught myself through the years to recycle and recreate, bits and pieces of unused electrical wiring has been stripped down and made into some fascinating jewelry...with that said;

I sew, crochet, avid open fire cook, can smoke/can/dry/preserve foods...and have tanned hides. My husband is the carpenter, which I am always his sidekick in building or one of the boys. I also have a brother in law who flintnaps, and builds knives. Who has tried to teach me to flintnap, which is something I can't seem to get the handle of...lol

But, I'd have to find something to do with my hands...so I have stores of needles and thread, wire, beads, etc...to keep me busy.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Having the mechanical skills to mix old and new together will become indispensably in a post TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Having the mechanical skills to mix old and new together will become indispensably in a post TEOTWAWKI.


That was awesome! Thanks for posting it for us. I am subscribing to the slingshot channel in about ten seconds.

punch (soon to have his own rubberband gattling gun)


----------



## SilentDancer (Feb 18, 2013)

I know how to cook on stovetop & open flame.
Know the basics of sewing (have electric & treadlefoot sewing machines)
Candlemaking
Papermaking (imagine if I can make it thin & absorbant... Homemade TP!!) 
good with making herbal medicines
learning now to can/dry/and smoke food stuffs

I am also very good with chatelaine duties, and the knowledge one needs to know how different skills interact with each other. (Independent SCA hobby/research)


----------



## derhaashund (Feb 10, 2013)

I Spin yarn, weave, knit, crochet, leatherwork, woodwork, sew, quilt, candlemaking, make my own paper and one I didn't see anyone else mention, Soapmaking. I propably missed a few things as I am a if I can make it myself type I will.

I would love to learn Tanning and welding.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

Gardening - growing food and medicinal herbs
Beekeeping
Crafts from bee products such as candle making and soap (soap making really lessens the need to store large quantities of hygiene items!)
Minor sewing with needle and thread (not good at it)

I'm always looking to expand my craft skills. Unfortunately I've forgotten some from not using them- like when my grandmother taught me to knit.


----------

